# Other person build,tried finding link.This fw 190 is gorgeous.



## Torch (Apr 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2020)

David has his own YouTube channel. He's one of the only two that I follow

PLASMO - plastic models

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Apr 24, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> David has his own YouTube channel. He's one of the only two that I follow
> 
> PLASMO - plastic models


That guy does incredible work,I posted awhile back on a few others but couldn't find them


----------

